# Forza Horizon 3 startet nicht mehr



## parel (29. November 2016)

Also,
Ich hab seit so einem Monat Forza Horizon 3 und wollte es gerade starten und dann naja startet es nicht mehr.
Also Es popt das Fenster auf und schließt sich dann auch wieder direkt nach 2 Sekunden.
Im Eventlog steht was davon das die Geräte ID nicht mehr übereinstimmt.
Ich hatte davor ein neues System bekommen und musste das einmal ausprobieren.
Hat das was damit zutun?


----------



## Mischk@ (30. November 2016)

also bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## parel (30. November 2016)

Also ich hab den Download auf dem Rechner von meinem Bruder gestartet das geht es...
Naja heißt ich muss windows neu aufsetzen.
Mach ich dann wenn ich meine neue Platte bekomme.

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------

